# Which function is your favorite? .... and which is your least favorite?



## Doubts (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi! I'm ENFP, and as some one who uses Ne Fi Te Si, I find it really difficult to get along with people who have dominate Fe. I don't know, it doesn't jive well with me. It feels very superficial like I just can't get to know the person. Fe in any other order is fine by be but it's those Fe-Doms that seem to be the most difficult to handle. (ENFJ, ESFJ) HOWEVER... my favorite function(s), and not JUST because this is me (But mostly because it's me), is definitely Nx (Ne & Ni) I get a long so well with dominate N users (slightly less so with Fe as the Ni auxiliary and I love my dominate Ne SO MUCH!

Anyway... share your type and your favorite (as well as least favorite) functions and tell us why you think that is.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

My Pness.

Otherwise, Ti.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Out of my own functions? Apparently I'm an INTP so I would guess my favourite would be Extroverted Intuition (Ne) It's so wild and crazy...
My least favourite would be my (inferior) Extroverted Feeling (Fe). People suck. Why should I have to feel bound to them and follow what they do? Bloody sheeple...

In general? 
My favourite function is Introverted Thinking (Ti) as the Truth to me is of near paramount importance.
My least favourite function is Introverted Feeling (Fi)-lousy selfish jerks...


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Favourite: Se. Maybe Ni after that. 

Least favourite: Fe. /sigh


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Favorite is by far Ne. So quirky and attractive. Other than that, Ti and Te are close contenders.

Least favorite is Fi. It just does not mix with Ti/Fe. 



PaladinX said:


> My Pness.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

My favorite is Ni... So complex and symbolic. Too bad it's always accompanied by those pesky Je functions (incidentally, both Te and Fe are my least favorites. Too imposing of their personal order, though exceptions are in order of course)


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Ne - It's great! I wouldn't be half as awesome as I am without it
Fi - Heavy Fi usage occasionally strikes me as arrogance, especially when those users are attempting to impose their values upon myself and others


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Favorite Fi (when healthy)
Least: Fe..I simply cant stand a Fe dom/aux:angry:


----------



## SirBlunder (Jun 24, 2013)

Favorite: Fi tert

Least favorite: Pe dom


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Favourite of my own? Ne. For sure.
Least favourite? Well Fi causes me a bit of trouble, but I think I'd be happier with it as a secondary. I should have been an ENFP instead of an INFP. I'm also not too fond of my Te, probably since it's my least developed and helps me out the least.


Favourite function I don't have? Ti!!!
Least favourite that I don't have? ...Probably Se. I don't get it, and I'm comfortable in my own little shell where I have Si. I almost never, ever click particularly well with Se-dominant people. I feel like I have little to talk about with ESFPs, and ESTPs tend to hurt my feelers lol (then again, so do ENTPs but I love ENTP, so it's weird).


Fe-doms can be a little overwhelming, I agree, but sometimes it seems like life would be much easier if I had it instead of Fi, lol.


----------



## toshiro (Jun 24, 2013)

Ni is definitely my favorite...I experience it in two ways:

1. Abstractions / symbolism.

2. Subconscious foresight 

From it I gain infinite entertainment: Imagined scenarios, monologues, crude humor, sparked by the most off handed and unrelated events. However it has a more serious side..that makes a game out of taunting and baiting me with tiny abstractions representing that which I'm most curious about.

My least favorite is Fe, it's annoying to deal with especially if the person has it high up in their function stack. I don't give a shit about what society perceives as 'good' or acting / holding perspectives that consider the greater good. Fe users always come off as pretentious to me.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

toshiro said:


> My least favorite is Fe, it's annoying to deal with especially if the person has it high up in their function stack. I don't give a shit about what society perceives as 'good' or acting / holding perspectives that consider the greater good. Fe users always come off as pretentious to me.


This makes me think of my Fe-dom mother. She was always instructing me on how to behave socially & I thought it was unnecessary at times. One time she had a friend over to our house & her friend commented on how my eyes were blue, well they're not even close to being blue, they're olive green. And so I corrected her '_actually they're green_.' And after she left, my mom was sort of offended that I said that saying I should have just taken the compliment. Okay I guess it was _sort of_ rude... BUT MY EYES AREN'T BLUE.


----------



## MadRabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> My Pness.


Oh dear God, that joke has been around my MBTI friends for a looong time xD

But anyways, I really enjoy my Ne. This constant creative brainstorming can entertain me for HOURS at a time!


----------



## PurpleSpot (Nov 25, 2013)

Favorite= Ni or Ne.
Least favorite= Probably Si, but I'm not sure actualy.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Least favorites in general, because I know some people with these functions I get along with: Te and Fe. CONTROLLING!!
Favorites: Si and Se. I hate being an iNtuitive. Super jelly of S.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

It's more complicated.

I consider Introverted Feeling as a very hardcore and serious thing, it generates moods, opinions and emotions for me, gives me naive hopes, but at the same time, generates certain kind of sadness that does not disappear until my ideal standard of living and my actual living becomes one. 

Introverted feeling is like sitting in the campfire alone at night in the forest, looking at it, and thinking about multitude of people who have been in my life, where are they now, what are they doing, are they thinking of me..etc. and when someone finds me, they ask that where have I been, and I say "oh, just lighting up the fire and napping".

Extroverted intuition, on the other hand, is my most favourite function. Why? Because I fully rely on extroverted intuition for imagination. I am asking questions with Fi, and then Ne jumps in and imagines the kind of answer I need, thus I answer to my own questions. Without using Ne, I am virtually helpless, and pretty much unsociable and mute. Ne gives me the certain kind of charm, sense of humor and capability for brainstorming that I need.

Least favourite function? It's Extroverted Sensing. People with Se aux/dom are intense and uptight, and have the tendency for certain narcissism, materialism and hedonism, which is something I have hard time dealing with. It's not a very huge problem, as I had a very good ISFP friend for a long while, but I can foresee how unfair advantage both people have when in an argument.

While ISFP can just confront and shout at INFP with the straightforwardness and verbal violence to make INFP back down, the INFP can contemplate some revenge and passive-aggressively annoy the ISFP around, and ISFP/ISTP's both can be driven crazy with this. For example re-arranging tableware in the cupboards, hiding the remote control, tieing shoelaces together, throwing random lego blocks in the bathroom etc.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll just talk about dominant functions as these are the functions in their purest form.

Se - Mainly because I understand it and I'm used to it. I love good music and food and beautiful things, for example. Se-doms are all just like that really.

Si - The one I least understand. However, I'm really curious about people with dominant Si because of that.

Te - Probably my favourite. Good because if people use Te I don't have to use Ti as much. All Thinking does is provide impersonal structure and organisation, so either I can do it myself with Ti (which I do to refine things but it takes effort even though it's very beneficial) or Ti could just hijack others' Te ideas and use them as a structure to work on. Having a good Te-dom boss/peer is really good.

Ti - It holds all the answers but the trouble is I have to work hard to get them. Hence why I like Te better as it can be a free supply of structural and organisational ideas and then all Ti has to do is refine them. Ti doesn't like tedium so it'll look out for any Te it can find to help speed things up.

Fe - Probably my least favourite, even though Fe-doms make really good friends. Same problems as many people describe, like being superficial, and even when they're really close, Fe-doms emphasize how important it is to have all these superficial things (e.g. cars, status, etc). Also there's a kind of conflict between Se and Fe when they try to take over each others' arenas. In ways Se can project a superficial form of Fe, and Fe can project a superficial form of Se, and they don't like each other as a result. However, most of the time they get along fine due to social intelligence.

Ne - Another one I don't understand much because it's a different perception, but I like the comedy.

Ni - One of my favourites because it fills in all the gaps in perception. Often if you can have a heart-to-heart talk to your opposite type, you'll be able to understand them and learn a lot at the same time. It feels like almost anything they say is giving you pieces of the picture that you were missing. Probably Se-doms have the same effect on Ni.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

I love my Ti. Classifying everything in my head and having this self-reliability is amazing. However, I can't stand Te. I feel like this function force itself on others and I can't stand having someone forcing his opinion without even being able to justify it.


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

Least Favourite: Te. I don't get it, it just frustrates me beyond belief.

Favourite: Probably Se. It's my favourite to experience, in any case. Ni is great, but it's stifling sometimes. My Se moments are the most refreshing thing in the world. It's like they're moments in which my brain gets to breathe air directly, rather than simply getting musty, second-hand, circulated oxygen. This is how it feels:


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Moonrise said:


> Least Favourite: Te. I don't get it, it just frustrates me beyond belief.
> 
> Favourite: Probably Se. It's my favourite to experience, in any case. Ni is great, but it's stifling sometimes. My Se moments are the most refreshing thing in the world. It's like they're moments in which my brain gets to breathe air directly, rather than simply getting musty, second-hand, circulated oxygen.


Well, I have a similar issue with Fe, as I don't get it at all, and it's annoying to deal with Fe-doms. So I kinda can understand that kind of frustration, only that for me it has a different source.

I agree as well about Se. Ni is good and all, but sometimes I need to remember that there's a world outside my mind.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm enfp in myself 
Favorite- Ne 
Least favorite- Si


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Favorite - Te
Least favorite - Fe


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

@_ai.tran.75_ i just now noticed it says you live in norcal. what's it like over there?!




i've already posted here but who cares i'ma do it again

favourite - Te
least favourite - idk actually


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Favorite: Ne
Least Favorite: Fe


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Favorite: *Ni*, It's something mysterious I'd like to know better...
Second: *Ne*, of course the other intuition function. It's my secret weapon.
Third: *Ti*, though sometimes I hate that voice in my head...
Fourth: *Te*, wish I had that determination.

Fifth: *Se*, gotta love ESTPs...
Sixth: *Fe*, nothing to say here...
Second least favorite: *Fi* Oh no... Except sometimes I love the cheesy things it creates.
Least favorite: *Si* ...It's just that when it is a dominant function of someone it really makes me go nuts in a bad way...


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> @_ai.tran.75_ i just now noticed it says you live in norcal. what's it like over there?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in west Palo Alto - it's really nice over here , it's 15 minutes south of San Francisco ; really good food, people and there's a tech and nature side to the city . Weather has been nice lately , it's usually cool all year round


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Favorite - Ne I know, I know, it should technically only be my third function, but I feel like I do use it quite a bit (perhaps even more so than Si), and I love using it. And I also love meeting other Ne-users (they're so entertaining and endearing and take interest in anything and everything! plus they bring out my Ne even more). I like the random interests Ne generates, which can make for very fun and entertaining conversation, and someone mentioned earlier how an Ne-user's mind just "explodes". I get that all the time! It's like suddenly everything starts clicking and you're jumping all over the place, frantically making connections. You can't even tell someone everything you're thinking because your thoughts are jumping around faster than your words could ever catch up. I love that feeling of anticipation you get when you're formulating theories as your Ne starts forming patterns and chasing possibilities.

Second favorite - Si. I love that nostalgic feeling. You know when you hear a specific sound or melody or smell a distinct scent while walking down the street and you're immediately transported to another place, deep in the recesses of your memory? Perhaps a cozy winter's night, with the smell of freshly baked cookies pervading the air, while you were snuggled by the fireplace, or a warm summer's evening, when you danced and laughed and played with friends on the beach while the sunset painted a beautiful picture across the sky as a backdrop. I love it. I'm also realizing I'm a very sensory-laden person. When I'm viewing a piece of art I like, or listening to a beautiful melody, or smelling a wonderful scent, it's like I'm completely enveloped in my senses, and I'm just in awe. Also, whenever I'm having a wonderful experience, I can't help but stop and take in everything I'm feeling and perceiving from my senses, because I know my Si is storing it away in my memory to be recalled on a later date.

Third - Ti. I'm beginning to recognize it more, and I'm realizing I do use it often. It's what allows me to objectively step back from an emotionally charged situation and really get at the heart of the issue and figure out what the underlying principle is at work here. A lot of people tell me that I have insight because of this, because I'm able to figure out what the root of the problem is and how to directly target it. I always used to mistake it for Ni (thus why I thought I was an ENFJ for the longest time), but I'm beginning to realize it's that sneaky Ti!

So I'm noticing Fe is getting some hate, and I feel as a fellow Fe-dom, I should speak out! It wasn't listed as my favorite because I guess I've gotten so used to it I've taken it for granted (Fe was the most familiar to me, and I'm just now exploring Si, Ne, and Ti). But I do appreciate my Fe. It's what makes me care. I know Fe makes me overly sensitive and at times extremely emotional (luckily I have a healthy Ti that usually calms me down fairly quickly), but it also makes me incredibly sensitive to those around me. I will never mistreat you; I'd rather cut off my own arm than be the source of your misery. If ever I found out I wronged you in any way, I will pour myself into fixing it. And I'll be right by your side to tend to and take care of you if I ever have the slightest inkling you might need it.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I like seeing the world through Ne.

I don't jive with Fi.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello everybody, my name is Draki and I am an INTP. -.-
My favorite function is Ne because LOOK! A PINK SQUIRREL!!!!111!! 
I'm sorry. *clears throat* -.-
My least favorite function is Se because it would probably slaughter the pink squirrels to protect their territory or even worse they would tell me that there are no pink squirrels because there are no pink squirrels. -.-
Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Favorite function? I think Ne and Se.

Least favorite? Si, definitely. And then Fi.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> @_ai.tran.75_ i just now noticed it says you live in norcal. what's it like over there?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


; )


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Ni is my least favorite


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I'm upping. Because asking myself that question helped me thinking, the functions I wish I used well, or the one I'm attracted to in others. And those I use. 

Objectively, I think Se and Te are the most useful. 

Preferences, I read Fi dom is useless lol but Fi is one of my personally fave functions. And Ne. 

I use 2 of these. Maybe that's why I'd like to be isfp.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark (Feb 10, 2016)

My favorite function is Ne, because it allows people to see many possibilities, look at things from various perspectives and, therefore, be more open-minded.

My least favorite function is Fe, it's my supposed inferior function, so I suck at using it.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Favorite
Ni because I make connections instantly that other people cannot understand. I know what will happen before it does, sometimes even years before it actually happens. I can see where my life is going and how to get there.

Least favorite
Si because people with strong Si are usually so convinced that their perspective is the only right one that they refuse to consider anybody else's perspective. They force their opinions onto others because they are so dogmatic about their views, and yet when somebody confronts them about this or presents their own view that does not agree, they claim that this person is being rude. The hypocrisy and failure to truly examine oneself is frustrating to no end.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark (Feb 10, 2016)

Doctor Doom said:


> Favorite
> Ni because I make connections instantly that other people cannot understand. I know what will happen before it does, sometimes even years before it actually happens. I can see where my life is going and how to get there.
> 
> Least favorite
> Si because people with strong Si are usually so convinced that their perspective is the only right one that they refuse to consider anybody else's perspective. They force their opinions onto others because they are so dogmatic about their views, and yet when somebody confronts them about this or presents their own view that does not agree, they claim that this person is being rude. The hypocrisy and failure to truly examine oneself is frustrating to no end.


I know this is all about personal preference, but I think Si is a great tool for knowledge if its user knows how to handle it properly. If used correctly, Si prevents its user from repeating the same mistakes from the past through experience (something that some high Se-users may not be able to do due to constantly living in the present without looking back at the past). I think Ni can lead to arrogance and narrow-mindedness as much as Si can. But well, in the end it's all about personal preference and how well one can use their functions.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

ghostfire01 said:


> I know this is all about personal preference, but I think Si is a great tool for knowledge if its user knows how to handle it properly. If used correctly, Si prevents its user from repeating the same mistakes from the past through experience (something that some high Se-users may not be able to do due to constantly living in the present without looking back at the past). I think Ni can lead to arrogance and narrow-mindedness as much as Si can. But well, in the end it's all about personal preference and how well one can use their functions.


Of course, this is all just my perspective based on my experience and understanding of these people, what happened, and how I felt about it. Yes, granted, sometimes Ni can have the same result as Si. I have just observed a pattern that Ni is typically more open to hearing different perspectives than Si is, or maybe I'm confusing it with the difference of Fe and Te.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Projection is strong in this thread ! Of course my favorite function is Fi because it's the function that I value the most. 
And I try to fight my own projection of my Te, because Te is not what I project he is. 
But it was interesting to read that Fi is the most devalued and repressed function with Fe and Si on the second and third place. I'm impressed by how many people filled Fi with bad attributes because they repressed and are uncomfortable with their own Fi. 
It's just confirm that Fi is the most underestimate and misunderstood function of all.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Plumedoux said:


> Projection is strong in this thread ! Of course my favorite function is Fi because it's the function that I value the most.
> And I try to fight my own projection of my Te, because Te is not what I project he is.
> But it was interesting to read that Fi is the most devalued and repressed function with Si on the second place. I'm impressed by how many people filled Fi with bad attributes because they repressed and are uncomfortable with their own Fi.
> It's just confirm that Fi is the most underestimate and misunderstood function of all.


I like Fi users, usually, as long as their Te does not transform them into the worst possible version(s) of themselves. If used properly, Fi is a beautiful function.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark (Feb 10, 2016)

Doctor Doom said:


> Of course, this is all just my perspective based on my experience and understanding of these people, what happened, and how I felt about it. Yes, granted, sometimes Ni can have the same result as Si. I have just observed a pattern that Ni is typically more open to hearing different perspectives than Si is, or maybe I'm confusing it with the difference of Fe and Te.


It's okay, I just think that your perspective on this particular subject is very narrow and personal-related, which is the wrong way to approach it. In terms of openness to new perspectives, I think I agree with you, though I should add here that this isn't indicative that Si is more narrow-minded, just that it needs more facts, details and experience to accept a different perspective. Maybe I'm also just confunsing Si with Te, though, but I guess this combination works that way.


----------

